# Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2014)

Moin,

ich bin am Überlegen, mir ein Bellyboot zuzulegen. Ich würde damit auf Dorsch, Plattfisch und Meerforelle Angeln wollen. Dazu hätte ich gleich mal ein paar Fragen.

1) Atmungsaktive oder Neopren Wathose?

2) Von wann bis wann geht die Dorsch oder Plattfisch Angelei?

3) Welches Wurfgewicht sollte die Rute haben? 

4) Als Köder würde ich ein paar Wobbler (Mefo) Blinker (Mefo, Dorsch) und Gufis (Dorsch) einpacken. Springerfliegen und Garnelen würe ich ebenfalls mitnehmen. 
4.1) Welche Köder bieten sich für Platte an? Wattwürmer am Buttlöffel?
4.2) Welche Jig Gewichte sollte ich einpacken?

5) Sind Dropshot, TX oder Carolina einen Versuch wert?

Bzgl. Sicherheit habe ich mich schon informiert. Würde dann Automatikweste, Signalgeber, Handy (Wasserdicht verpackt) Trillerpfeife und einen Snickers (Falls die Rettung länger dauert) einpacken.

Hoffe auf ein paar Antworten, die Belly Flotte im Forum ist ja recht gross. #c

#h#h


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Hi,

ich habe eine um die 2 meter kurze Rute mit kurzem Griff gefischt. 
Ein kurzer Griff ist relativ wichtig.
Eine Rute mit 30 - 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht ist meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend.
Damit kann man auch Buttlöffel über 50 Gramm fischen, da man diese ja nicht unbedingt werfen muss.
Ich würde unbedingt zu einer Neoprenwathose (5mm) raten.
Snaps-, ABU Tobys Blinker, kleine Pilker, Bleiköpfe und Meefowobbler zwischen 25 - 40 Gramm und Buttlöffel in den gleichen Gewichten sind gut.
Wattwürmer am Buttlöffel mit ca. 35 cm Vorfach und Auftriebsperle sind fängig.
Einen Streamer am Seitenarm (20 - 30 cm über dem Blinker) ist nicht verkehrt.
Die beste Zeit fängt jetzt demnächst an. 
Wir haben allerdings diese Woche nur Platte und 2 kleine Dorsche gefangen.
Dropshot, TX oder Carolina sind bestimmt einen Versuch wert.
Habe ich aber selbst nicht probiert.
Ich kann aber auch zur Vorsicht raten.
Das BB angeln auf der Ostsee ist nicht ungefährlich.
Drehender Wind, Dunkelheit, Strömung, Nebel usw. können unangenehme Folgen haben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Moin,

danke dir schon einmal! 

Dann ist diese Rute sicherlich zu leicht, oder?

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,2__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Warum muss man denn so schwer fischen, wenn man doch nur unterm Boot angelt?

Und danke für das Foto. Ich bin ein Fan von schnellem Umbau am Wasser und mein Mefo Springervorfach dürfte als "Basis" sehr gut sein, denn sowohl Gufi, Wobbler als auch Buttlöffel lassen sich bequem wechseln.

Das gefällt mir schon einmal.


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

feines fischen ist ja heut zu Tage in aber bei Hängern an Steinen, Netzen oder im Kraut ist ne etwas stärkere Rute schon von Vorteil.


----------



## thommi983 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Mit genau der Rute hab ich heute vom Belly 5 Dorsche und eine Mefo vor Nienhagen raus geholt!!!
Mir reicht diese völlig aus weil ich keine schweren Buttlöffel fische und mit diesem Gerät richtig Action im Drill habe!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Wie würdest du das maximale Gewicht angeben, mit dem man Gufis noch gut führen kann?

Hab grade erst gesehen, das die einteilig ist...


----------



## magnus12 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Haar- und Wattwurmjigs lassen sich mit sehr leichtem Gerät fischen. Das Bild hier ist von der MS Wiking, Fangtiefe 13m. Hätte vorher selbst nicht geglaubt dass 11gr reichen.  






Auf Meerforelle fische ich 6gr Köpfe, auf Dorsch 6 bis 20gr. letztere aber auch nur vorm Tonnenhof auf 13m Tiefe. Wie gesagt, Haarjigs. Bei Gummis eher das Doppelte. 

 Bzgl. Sicherheit solltest Du an einen Mini-Klappanker mit etwas Gardinenschnur als Ankerkette und ner billigen 30m Haspel denken. Hänger hat man fast nur in Netzen. Die darf man nicht heben, und selbst wenn würde dir auch eine Pilkrute nicht helfen. Eine Kordel mit einem grossen stumpfen Drillingshaken mit Blei darüber hilft den einen oder andere Köder zu retten, mehr sag ich dazu nicht.

Gruß
|wavey:
Frank


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Wiederspruch!

Dieses abgerissene Netz konnte ich mit einer einteiligen, bestimmt 12 Jahre alten Daiwa Heartland X aus gut 6 metern Wassertiefe hochpumpen.

In so einem Fall möglicher Weise knapp 200 Euro in den Sand zu setzen, wäre es mir nicht wert.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

moin, 
die rute sollte auf jeden fall reichen.
zum mefoblinkern nutze ich nur noch blinker von 12-20g, auf dorsch auch mal die 30g snaps und gnos...oder gummis an 10-30g köpfen...

springer vom belly sind natürlich möglich, würden mir aber eher angst machen... viele trullas kommen dem belly doch sehr nahe...und dann noch irgendwo nen zweiten haken zu haben...|kopfkrat(ist aber nur meine meinung)

fangen kann man das ganze jahr über, jedenfalls dorsch und mefo, von platten habe ich keine ahnung


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

klar kann man mal in nem netz hängen bleiben...aber die sollten ja makiert sein...von daher

augen auf


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Haar- und Wattwurmjigs lassen sich mit sehr leichtem Gerät fischen. Das Bild hier ist von der MS Wiking, Fangtiefe 13m. Hätte vorher selbst nicht geglaubt dass 11gr reichen.
> 
> 
> Auf Meerforelle fische ich 6gr Köpfe, auf Dorsch 6 bis 20gr. letztere aber auch nur vorm Tonnenhof auf 13m Tiefe. Wie gesagt, Haarjigs. Bei Gummis eher das Doppelte.



Moin,

die Haarjigs (Soll da ja jemanden in der Nähe von Kiel geben der die Produziert) hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Die Wattwurmjigs sind interessant, die Spinner Jigs reizen mich aber auch. Welche Gewichte würdest du für das Belly empfehlen? Hätte an schwarz-rot in 10,13 und 17g gedacht.

Ohne Anker würde ich wohl ein Belly nicht besteigen wollen. 

Wie sind denn noch Meinungen zur Wathose? Gibts Nachteile von Atmungsaktiven auf dem Belly?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

ich fand es sehr kalt mit ner atmungsaktiven, hatte aber auch nie spezielle unterbuchsen an...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Ok, ich hab das ganze Meriono Zeug und wenn man in Bewegung ist, sollte es einigermassen gehen.

Hab eben mit dem Fachhändler meines Vertrauens gesprochen. Er hat mir ein Ponton Boot empfohlen...am besten zur Sicherheit noch mit E Motor. Aber irgendwie wird mir das zum Ausprobieren zu heftig, ich will ja nicht mit ner Pilkrute nach Langeland fahren, sondern ein paar von den genannten Fischarten mit leichterem Gerät fangen...


----------



## stefansdl (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Hi,

ich selbst bin vorwiegend mit Gummifischen  an der Ostsee unterwegs. Da ich feine und leichte Ruten bevorzuge,fische ich eine Shimano Aori (weiß) ca. 2m lang mit einem WG von 7-13g und eine Abu Rocksweeper 2,2mWG 5-25gr.Als Köder dienen diverse Gummis mit einer Länge von 5-8cm und Jigs von 12-28Gr.

Eine automatische Weste würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, da du auf dem Belly schonmal sehr nass werden kannst und sich die Automatik unter Umständen zu schnell von alleine auslöst. Nimm eine manuelle Weste.

Als Anker empfehle ich dir einen Klappanker mit 1,5kg. 0,7kg sind zu lecht und mehr als 1,5kg ist für den Transport zu schwer. Leinenlänge (Fausformel 3x so lang wie die Gewässertiefe) 15-20m reichen in der Regel aus. Wähle dazu ein dünnes Seil mit hoher Tragkraft, sonst hast du zuviel Material auf dem Wickler.

Wathose: defintiv Neopren

Flossen: kauf nicht die Bellyflossen die es überall zu den Bellys mit dazu gibt...die sind Schrott..du brauchst Geräteflossen (Taucher) 
z.B. Mares Avanti Quattro Plus..die passen auf jeden Fall in jeden Watstiefel.


Gruß


----------



## Kotzi (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Auch wenn ich nicht mit dem Belly unterwegs bin würde ich Neopren empfehlen allein weil sich sone Atmungsaktive zu schnell aufscheuern müsste.


----------



## magnus12 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Bei den Spinnerjigs würde ich leicht anfangen, 10 oder 13 gr. An sehr leichtem Gerät fische ich auch mal 7gr. Du bist ja wohl eher bei ruhigem Wetter unterwegs und wirst kaum irgendwo  mehr als 10m Wasser unter den Hintern bekommen. 

Die Dinger werden mehr wie Streamer oder Bleikopfspinner geführt, langsam und gleichmässig im unteren Wasserfünftel und ab und zu mal frei durchsacken lassen. In dem Moment  gibt es die meisten Bisse. Tote Rute geht auch gut, einfach ein Stück über den Grund halten. Die Haare spielen immer. 

Wenn die Dorsche aggro sind und Sandaal jagen kann auch ein 6-10gr Propellerfischchen auf halber Wassertiefe der Bringer sein. 

Diese Pontonboote sind recht aufwändig im Auf- und Abbau. Das hat sich nicht durchgesetzt. Falls dir das Belly irgendwann nicht mehr reicht und du irgendwo etwas Platz zum Lagern  hast würde ich gleich aufs Kajak umsteigen. #6

Ach ja, und was die Wathose angeht: Wenn du eine mit Füßlingen kaufst, also ohne feste Stiefel dran, kannst du mit Crocs starten und an Bord in Taucherflossen umsteigen. Die müssen dann nicht über den Stiefel passen. Macht die Sache günstiger und angenehmer.


----------



## Kev (11. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Bzgl. der Wathose kann ich mich nicht der Neoprenfraktion anschließen. Hatte mir seinerzeit eine atmungsaktive geholt, mit dem Hintergrund, für die warme und die kalte Jahreszeit perfekt gerüstet zu sein. Das Fazit vorab: Ich würde es wieder so machen.
Im Sommer gibt’s lange Unterwäsche oder Fleece und die Wathose drüber, im Juli auch schon mal kurze Hose + Wathose. Wenn es kälter wird nehme ich zur langen Unterhose noch ´ne Winterhose (Snowboard-/Skihose) dazu. Das klappte bisher perfekt. Ich fühle mich außerdem in einer atmungsaktiven irgendwie beweglicher… 

Ich war bisher in Dahmeshöved, Dazendorf und Klausdorf auf Dorsch unterwegs. Zu meiner Überraschung immer mit glänzendem Erfolg.:vik:

Butt habe ich bisher auch noch nicht wirklich getestet. In Dazendorf war dies geplant und ich hatte Wattis am Start, aber was soll der Butt machen, wenn die Dorsche schneller sind und der Wurm nicht mal bis zum Grund kommt. |supergri


----------



## Schlammtaucher (12. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Bei den Flossen kann ich auch nur Geräteflossen für´s tauchen empfehlen, da man damit eine größere Verdrängung beim Paddeln hat, kommt man einfach schneller voran....

Bei der Wathose gehe ich persönlich einen ganz anderen Weg. Ich nehme eine Neoprentauchanzug (Halbtrocken), ich glaube 5mm. Damit bist du auch bei kaltem Wasser recht warm unterwegs und wenn du doch mal baden gehen solltest brauchst du keine angst zu haben das dich die Wathose runterzieht...

Im Prinzip könntest du dir sogar dann die Schwimmweste sparen, da der Anzug dich schon oben hält (Ich fahre aber trotzdem mit Schwimmweste). Wenn du bereit bist ein paar Euros mehr auszugeben, kannst du dir auch einen Trockenanzug zum tauchen holen, da schwitzt du dann aber auch im Winter. Da brauchst du dann nur ein paar warme Socken und etwas dünnes zu Unterziehen. 

Da hab ich mir mal was günstiges gebraucht geholt. Bei beidem musst du aber darauf achten das du gerade im Armbereich relativ viel Platz hast, gerade an den Schultern. Sonst behindert es dich oder kann sogar anfangen weh zu tun... 

Ich bin am Anfang auch mit einer Wathose gefahren, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Neoprenanzug deutlich bequemer, wärmer und und vor allem sicherer. Ausßerdem hält das ganz länger. Wenn du im Halbtrockenem Anzug mal ein kleines Loch hast ist das absolut kein Problem. Bei Wathose wird sowas schnell unangenehm.


----------



## mefofänger (12. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

(Diese Pontonboote sind recht aufwändig im Auf- und Abbau. Das hat sich  nicht durchgesetzt. Falls dir das Belly irgendwann nicht mehr reicht und  du irgendwo etwas Platz zum Lagern  hast würde ich gleich aufs Kajak  umsteigen.) 

das kann man so nicht sagen ist ein sehr schneller aufbau beim poton boot und passt wirklich in jedes auto. einziger nachteil es ist sehr wind anfällig so das man immer einen anker mit haben muss. mfg mefofänger


----------



## Jacky Fan (15. November 2014)

*AW: Mit Bellyboot auf Dorsch, Platte und Mefo*

Ich kann auch ne leuchtende Mütze empfehlen.
Mir sind schon einige Moderboode sehr nahe gekommen, 
reine Neugier.  Wasn das? Was macht der da?
Sind bis jetzt immer alle mit ihren speed runtergegangen.
Das Ankerseil ruhig schön bunt wählen.
Flossen aus dem Tauchladen sind supergeil, 
nachdem ich meine Paddeltechnik umgestellt habe sogar ohne Muskelkater.


----------

